# Is this a purebred Pekingese? + Toffy's memorial pictures



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Today was Toffy's memorial and after it we spent some time in her owner's house. She was killed last week by a car as I've mentioned in another post. You can read about it here if you want
http://www.dogforums.com/2-general-dog-forum/74248-terrible-death-occurred.html

I actually didn't know her name was spelled Toffy and I used Toffee before.

We actually had a great time because Toffy's owners had moved on and this "party" was to celebrate the great life that Toffy had. There was no tears, only happiness for the 2 awesome years we've all shared with her.

Most of the dogs that were there we knew and I got a picture of a Pekingese that is supposedly very well bred and shipped in from France. Some people were saying that the Peke's owner was lying. I've never seen an actual Peke before, what do you guys think? He looks kind of different from the show ones I see on google. His name is Kingking. He's a real sweetheart









Doldol









Nia









Denny had to be kept outside because he and Kingking fights. He was very very depressed









Guigui









Sorry I don't have many good pics because most of the pics had lots of people in it. I don't know if they want to let me post pictures of them on the internet.

Also near the end a Dachshund came but she was quite aggressive and wanted to fight with 3 of our dogs so most of us left at that point. Nia is still jumpy today and more reactive than ever since that Dachshund tried to bite and pin her down. She(the doxie) also attacked 2 other dogs out of fear. Apparently she had never been in a room with so many strange dogs plus she's naturally fearful. We left to avoid trouble and to leave the doxie owner to talk with Toffy's owners without all our dogs in the way.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

looks like a purebred pekingese to me


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

He looks completely peke to me!


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Yep, looks purebred to me. He's got some beautiful colors. He's a beautiful dog, and I am not at all a small dog person, and not at all a Pekingese person!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Why is it that all the show Peke's I've seen are SOO much poofier and fluffier?

For example


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Show coat... most owners keep it shorter, just like shih tzu and maltese owners do. I don't know many people who could stand keeping a peke in full coat all the time. Last time I went to a show, I watched a guy fussing over his for AGES with hairspray and constant brushing. Poor thing looked so bored:


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I have exhibited a couple of these adorable little dogs. I really fell for the breed. The ones I have been around have had darling personalities.

What you see being sprayed is not hair spray. Hair spray weighs the coat down, it is never used on a Peke. It was most likely plain water. Might have had a tiny bit of some sort of coat dressing, but most anything weighs the coat, so very little product is used on the Pekes.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Good to know! It smelled like hairspray, but they probably just put something in it.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

The thing is that Peke was never trimmed. All he gets is brushed every day so I don't really understand why his coat is so different. He's 3 years old by the way.

So these show Pekes if they're not fussed over when it's not show season or something do their coats look more similar to Kingking's?


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

He's the best looking peke I've ever seen . Show dogs are always going to flashier and certainly with more fluff to their coats. It's a bit like Goldens, they tend to have longer hair in shows then the typical pet does. The same is seen with English Springer Spaniels, Setters, and many other breeds. I'm sure Pekes get their hair teased into being bigger before the show anyways altough typically show pekes will have thicker coats. Depends on the breeder and the lines of the dog. Nia looks cute


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

a lot of brushing the coat up and spritzing with water to make it frizz and volumize is what you see in the show ring. when those show Peeks are at home they are not nearly as poofy.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

OMY, he is a cute pekingese!
I really think they are quite the characters..shame about the breathing though...definitely looks pure to me. His colouring is awesome.


----------

